# Finish This Sentence....



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Finish the following sentence with a humorous or ironic word or phrase.

*"I complained of having no shoes, then I met a man who had no ______".*


----------



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

...clue.


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

feet


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

booze


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

souls


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

PVR.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

hockey team...


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

DBS Talk forums.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

socks


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

Shoes


----------

